# MOTOR IN HOBIE MIRAGE HOLE?



## bunburykayakfisher (Apr 26, 2009)

gday guys have a few spare dollars and was wondering if anyone with a hobie has tried a jarvis watersnake electric motor or the like, just ploppin it in the mirage drive hole. this would be a cheap alternative to much overpriced hobie evovle motor.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

A small bit of info on this thread http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=30137&p=318608&hilit=jarvis+watersnake#p318608


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is the pics























kp


----------

